# Spanish language immersion schools



## oldjack (Nov 12, 2009)

I posted this on another board but would appreciate additional participation.... Thank you.. 
Spanish language immersion programm 
I have traveled to MX many,many times and would say my spanish is improving with each visit. I still struggle hearing what is being said by the rapid-fire speakers. I want to take a 2-3 week class that will help me become a better conversationalist. I would like a school in Nayarit, Jalisco or Michoacan... small classes that really stress convrsation would be my goal.... when I have googled the subject there are many sites that pop up.... but I am hoping some of you here have personal experience and can give some recommendations.... I will be retiring to MX this December and want to arrive with better than average tourist language skills..... I think I want to do a home stay(even though I am 65) as I think he will give be a boost on the conversation skills.... it may be that I can take this class in April and then again another class in October.... I just spent a month (Dec-Jan)driving the backroads of Nayarit and experienced only slight difficulty in communication with the locals.... never got lost and always found food and lodging.... not bad for an old ******.... Your recommendations and referrals!!!!!!! 
osted this on another MX board but still looking for more information:


----------



## Pat62 (Feb 14, 2010)

Hello OldJack,

A few summers ago, I spent a month enrolled at Baden Powell Language School in Morelia. It was a very positive experience. My fellow students were from all age groups. And yes, the owners are grownup Boy Scouts.

Pat62


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I was going to recommend Baden Powell in Morelia but I see that Pat62 has already done that...
Therefore, I will second the recommendation! I have studied at several schools in Mexico, Costa Rica and Spain and Baden Powell was one of the best. I'm not sure if the name comes from the originator of the Boy Scouts or from the great Brazilian guitarist... or, most probably, neither one!


----------



## JaneScriv (Apr 24, 2010)

Hello - I went to the Anders Language School in Cuernavaca last August and thought their program was very good. There are only a small number of students at any one time. You stay at the hacienda, all meals are served there - great food. It is an immersion program - speak Spanish at every meal, one-on-one instruction for 3 hours in the am, short break after lunch, afternoon excursion of some kind, dinner. Believe me - it is intense! Since you already speak some Spanish I think this would be an excellent choice for you. The owners, Pedro and Gina, are professional, friendly and always available for questions or feedback. I came down with a bad case of 'turista' when I was there (I am 100% sure the food at the school had nothing at all to do with it, but I did drink a bit of tap water which I should not have done). They made sure I got antibiotics, checked on me from time to time and brought liquids and soup while I was recuperating - plus, they gave me credit for the week of classes that I missed, which I can take via webcam. Prices are very reasonable. I would highly recommend them. And there are a number of interesting things to see and do in and around Cuernavaca.


----------

